# TESLA BOT!!!!



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Aug 25, 2021)

https://dai.ly/x7yiqiu


----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2021)

and no ruled by robotics laws! the good news is: you can run from it


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 26, 2021)

I love how Elon's personal fear of A.I is built into the specs.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2021)

They must make it directly compatiible with Neuralink.


----------

